# Hashimotos



## Floss (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi I've been told by my endo that I have Hashimotos but when I told my doctor of my symptoms she didn't seem to understand why I still felt awful and she told me to stop overdosing on my medication but I haven't been!

March 2014

TSH - 36 (0.20-4.20)
FT4 - 10.1 (12-22)
TPOAB - 9200 (0-34)
LEVO 25, 50, 75

June 2014

TSH - 3.9 (0.20-4.20)
LEVO 100

August 2014

TSH - 0.01 (0.20-4.20)
FT4 - 21.6 (12-22)
FT3 - 6.4 (3.9-6.7)
TPOAB - 21500 (0-34)
LEVO stopped by doctor

November 2014

TSH - 6.20 (0.20-4.20)
FT4 - 19.4 (12-22)
FT3 - 5.1 (3.9-6.7)
LEVO 50

January 2015

TSH - 4.1 (0.20-4.20)
FT4 - 16.3 (12-22)
FT3 - 5.2 (3.9-6.7)
LEVO 75

February 2015

TSH - 3.4 (0.20-4.20)
FT4 - 14.5 (12-22)
FT3 - 3.1 (3.9-6.7)
LEVO 100

symptoms : dry skin, fatigue, muscle pains, late periods, heavy periods, dark circles under eyes, slow heart, constipation, weight gain, puffy eyes, pale skin, dry eyes, short of breath, muscles in arms and legs going weak, sleeping all the time, hair loss, hair graying, flaky nails, feeling cold, sweating, cold hands, cold feet, difficult swallowing, choking fits

Biopsy in January confirms Hashimotos and endo told me this at the follow up appointment.

do I sound hypo still?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

You look hypo! You are under medicated and may need the help of some Cytomel (T3) to get that Free T3 up where it belongs.

And doing that will go a long way to controlling those very very high antibodies.

You also may wish to find a better doctor who "gets all this stuff!"

Welcome to the board. Others will comment, I am sure!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Have you had an ultrasound???


----------



## Floss (Mar 19, 2015)

joplin1975 said:


> Have you had an ultrasound???


Yes I had an ultrasound and the scan showed the thyroid was enlarged with increased blood flow and the doctor told me at the follow up that some of the samples from biopsy had lymphocytes. I don't have the report, this is just from what I remember the doctor telling me.


----------



## Floss (Mar 19, 2015)

Andros said:


> Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
> http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
> (Copy and paste into your browser)
> 
> ...


Thanks. I hope to see a better doctor but it means me traveling by train to see a recommended endo or doctor.


----------

